# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم R3 Tool Pro  Set R3 PRo on Ignore-list ( Anti-Virus exclusions List )

## mohamed73

Anti-Virus software is often set to maximum protection by default.
 Such a  setup is excessive, and it degrades the performance of other software on  your system.
It's overkill when your virus software scans each file  that's opened to see if it has the potential to be destructive.
It  needs to be configured properly with a balance or performance and  protection.  
If your anti-virus software allows folder-based exclusion,  
then we  advise that you exclude all the following folders from real-time  scanning:   
 C:\Program Files\rabi3 android\  
 C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Data\ 
For Exmple Avast IS

----------


## Kamelusma

شكرااااا جزيلا

----------


## AK-Electronix

لا يمكنني تثبيت برامج أستخدم هذه الأداة لأول مرة

----------

